
Cloudflare has switched from ReCaptcha to hCaptcha - judge2020
https://community.cloudflare.com/t/stop-using-hcaptcha/158968?u=judge
======
judge2020
Here's a page that triggers the challenge if you'd like to try yourself:
[https://judge.sh/captchatest22](https://judge.sh/captchatest22)

